# Male aggression



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Are male (platys) likely to be more aggressive towards each other with females around or not around?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, yes.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Is that a joke, because it was an "or" question.


----------

